# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Дорогие друзья подскажите норм ли сборка?

## Promagister

конфигурация системника , планирую уложиться в 60 т.руб. , компьютер в первую очередь игровой, а также фотошоп и т.п. 

корпус            Cooler Master Storm Stryker White
цп                  Intel Core i7 - 4770K OEM
материнка       Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC 
СВО для проца Zalman LQ-315
оперативка      8Gb DDR-III 2133MHz Corsair Vengeance ( 2 по 4 гб) ,потом еще докуплю
видюха            GeForce GTX770 Gainward Phantom PCI-E 4096Mb
SSD                 256Gb SSD OCZ Vertex 4 Series ИЛИ 256Gb SSD Corsair Neutron
БП                   850W Corsair HX850

 и еще очень хотелось бы уточнить, если в описании материнки указано что она поддерживает частоту 1600Mhz то можно ли ставить на нее оперативку 2133Mhz? видел некоторые сборки где ставили. И в каком случае в  биосе 
 надо указать частоту оперативки? спс большое.

----------


## ДядяВася

1. Раз уж не жаль больших денег на игрушку, то лучше брать SSD или фирмы Micron - это Crucial M4, или SSD Plextor, ну можно также SSD Intel, но те которые 
вы хотите взять, проигрывают данным по всем параметрам, тех скоростей, что пишут производители не будет никогда. Crucial, Plextor или Intel в этом отношении гораздо честнее.
2. Блок питания Corsair HX850 не подходит к вашей материнской плате по разъёму подключения к ней, у неё 24+4..., а у БП - 20+4...
3. Оперативка пойдет, ничего страшного, что она больше по частоте, разгонять процессор будете, частота оперативки тоже будет расти.
    Отдельно гнать память результата и смысла ноль, ну или почти ноль.
В биосе ничего не нужно указывать, частота автоматически установится в соответствии с частотой процессора.
У меня всё, подождите может ещё кто что-то посоветует.
Хотя, если компьютер игровой, то нет ли смысла материнку взять тоже игровую ASUS ROG, например, но я в этом не очень, потому что напрочь равнодушен к играм.

----------


## Promagister

Блок питания Corsair HX850 не подходит к вашей материнской плате по разъёму подключения к ней, у неё 24+4..., а у БП - 20+4...


   cпс вам большое за ответ! но скажите на милость с чего вы взяли что у материнки разъем 24+4? в описании у данной материнки разъем 24 пин как и у всех современных материнок , а у блока питания 20+4 то есть 24 ...
   или для 24 пин разъема материнки нужен именно 24 пин БП? А 20+4 пин БП не  подойдет? ... чото я запутался...

----------


## ДядяВася

> или для 24 пин разъема материнки нужен именно 24 пин БП? А 20+4 пин БП не  подойдет?


Вот именно, не пойдет - это другой разъём, который обычно используется компанией AMD, а на материнках с чипсетом Intel, как в вашем случае, используется разъём 24+8+4, последние две цифры - это питание на процессор, они оба есть на кабелях блока питания, на картинке мат. платы они справа и немного выше от процессора, восемь подключаешь обязательно, если будешь делать разгон, хотя можно подключать и не занимаясь разгонами, а четыре можно подключить, если не думаешь делать разгон, но только не одновременно оба. 24-пиновый разъём на вашей материнке, на картинке внизу. Если у вас будет 20-пиновый не будет хватать 4-х контактов. Да, ещё могу посоветовать, не обратил раньше внимания, материнку лучше брать LGA 1155, ваша 1150 - она так же, как и LGA 1136, хуже 1155-го.
У вас проц. 1150 Socket, пардон, не обратил внимания, что он из новых и выбирать особо не из чего, только из того, что сделано под него.

----------

Promagister (11.08.2013)

----------


## Promagister

яяяясно..обидно блин ( Пожалуйста, подскажите несколько вариантов БП которые подойдут под данную материнку.

кстати...вы когда нибудь слышали про так называемые модульные блоки питания?

----------


## ДядяВася

Chieftec APS -650C ....и до 850С, почти все БП мощностью от 650W - модульные, эти уж точно. Модульный означает с отстегивающимися кабелями.
Seasonic SSP-650RT Active PFC 650W 80 plus GOLD - этот получше первых, хотя и первые очень хорошие.
Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 850W (RS850-SPM2D3-EU) - этой фирмы мне не очень известны, но, думаю, тоже хорошие.

Насчет мощности блока питания, думаю и 650W, будет достаточно(уж Seasonic точно хватит), для определения мощности пользоваться калькуляторами:
http://www.asus.com/ua/support/Power-Supply-Calculator/
http://www.coolermaster.outervision.com/advance.jsp, любым на выбор, asus покажет большую потребную мощность, можете ориентироваться на неё.

----------


## Promagister

Огромное вам спасибо за информацию и искреннее желание помочь! ваша помощь мне очень пригодилась, но должен сказать что сами того не желая вы немного ввели меня в заблуждение...
Видите ли, указанный БП ПОДХОДИТ к материнке... 20+4 пин у БП означает что 4 отсоединяется от основной 20-ки для подключения в 20 пин разъемы на материнке, в данном случае не отсоединяя, вставляется  в 24-пин на материнке , а также у БП есть 4+4 для дополнительного питания процессора , как раз для 8 пин разъема материнки , по такой же схеме..кроме того это профессиональная серия суперкачественных блоков от Сorsair последнего стандарта ATX12V 2.3 который и введен для топовых материнских плат. Вот здесь беру - http://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar43447.htm    Кстати,модульность блока позволяет подключать дополнительные провода.. почитай о нем отзывы, хотя бы на яндекс маркете ,и вы поймете о каком классном продукте идет речь.

 P.S.  И да, вы ошибаетесь на счет того что 650 W будет достаточно для указанной конфигурации. Даже по асусовскому калькулятору выходит что 800 W - рекомендуемый минимум...

----------

